# Seattle Herf pictures!!!



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I was able to take a few pictures of the Seattle Herf last night. It was a blast:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Some more


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Good times... Just attended my first Club Stogie Herf last weekend. What a great bunch of gorillas! :ss


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! I attended my first one last month. It is a great time and nice to meet some gorillas.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like good times were had by all. I'm looking forward to my first Club Stogie herf this weekend.:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like a great little herf there...:tu

Glad you guys had a great time.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Whos who Ken? I know you but not the other guys...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Whos who Ken? I know you but not the other guys...


Yeah!!! We need to know the names of any and all future chop-ees!!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Whos who Ken? I know you but not the other guys...


I'm bad with names sooooo, I'm sorry if I get some wrong. Maybe Papajohn67 or Fishbeadtwo will help out here.

The first picture from left to right is (hope I get his name correct) Brent??, PapaJohn67, Fishbeadtwo and myself.

Second picture is Richard(PNWH), David (my non smoking friend), Steve (PNWH), and Gary (PNWH).

Third Picture is Fishbeadtwo, Papichulo and Richard(PNWH).

Fourth and fifth pictures of the same people.

If I got any names wrong, please chime in.

It would be nice to have an all day Herf or better yet, a WEEKEND CAMPING HERF!!!! We still have some good weather comingp


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Glad you guys had a fun time, that's a comfy looking smoking area :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That place looks like a blast. I'm happy to see you guys enjoyed yourselves. :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Guys, I had a great time. Zoom, I am Brent AKA Papichulo and thanks for posting the pics:tu As you can see I made a fool of myself stuffing my face. I need to get back into the diet:tu 

I had a blast!!!!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I'm bad with names sooooo, I'm sorry if I get some wrong. Maybe Papajohn67 or Fishbeadtwo will help out here.
> 
> The first picture from left to right is (hope I get his name correct) Brent??, PapaJohn67, Fishbeadtwo and myself.
> 
> ...


I wasn't there...it was my twin brother Herb.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Guys, I had a great time. Zoom, I am Brent AKA Papichulo and thanks for posting the pics:tu As you can see I made a fool of myself stuffing my face. I need to get back into the diet:tu
> 
> I had a blast!!!!!


Brent, I am so sorry for getting that wrong. Please forgive me and I want to thank you again for that Padron that you gave me. I'm saving it for a special occasion.

Does anyone know who the person in the red shirt is I'm sorry, I screwed up.

Please take care everyone and thank you for such a great night. We need to do this again and hopefully not on a work night.

Ken


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I wasn't there...it was my twin brother Herb.


You need to keep him on a short line. That table dance while wearing a chicken suit was a little over the edge.:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> As you can see I made a fool of myself stuffing my face. I need to get back into the diet:tu
> 
> I had a blast!!!!!


I had a little laugh at that pic, Brent. :chk


----------



## WooleyBugger (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Zoom,

Thanks for posting the photos. It was great meeting you guys and, of course, getting back together with some of the regulars.


----------



## RichardW (Mar 27, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I'm bad with names sooooo, I'm sorry if I get some wrong. Maybe Papajohn67 or Fishbeadtwo will help out here.
> p


Yeah... the "deer in the headlights" shot is me. 

Richard


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Richard,
It was great talking with you. Could you PM that web site we were talking about.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Guys, I'm really very sorry I had to miss this at the last minute. I had an incident...someone keyed my car that afternoon. Badly. And the worst part is that I caught him.

Needless to say, it got ugly and the worthless piece of crap sustained some injuries. The cops showed up and, of all things, wanted to arrest me for inflicting harm on him. They didn't, but after it was all over I wasn't in a mood to be around anyone. I think I would've bitten through any cigar I tried to smoke.

I do regret missing you guys, and especially Brent. I'll make the next one, I promise.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Guys, I'm really very sorry I had to miss this at the last minute. I had an incident...someone keyed my car that afternoon. Badly. And the worst part is that I caught him.
> 
> Needless to say, it got ugly and the worthless piece of crap sustained some injuries. The cops showed up and, of all things, wanted to arrest me for inflicting harm on him. They didn't, but after it was all over I wasn't in a mood to be around anyone. I think I would've bitten through any cigar I tried to smoke.
> 
> I do regret missing you guys, and especially Brent. I'll make the next one, I promise.


Damn I was going to say that we were going to send out a "team" to get you next time but on 2nd thought you might end up kicking our asses!!
:chk


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Damn I was going to say that we were going to send out a "team" to get you next time but on 2nd thought you might end up kicking our asses!!
> :chk


I just got lucky. 

The guy was so scared that it was easy. He's the same guy who tried to get into my work vehicle 2 years ago in the same driveway.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time. I can't wait until another one comes along. I've love the chance to hang out with some more experienced smokers for an hour or 6, and especially to meet a few of you gorillas. How often do they happen up here in the Seattle area?
Adam


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The local gorilla try to meet up every month or so. There are also a few chimps that meet every week in their own herf society. PM me and I'll direct you their way!:cb


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Guys, I'm really very sorry I had to miss this at the last minute. I had an incident...someone keyed my car that afternoon. Badly. And the worst part is that I caught him.
> 
> Needless to say, it got ugly and the worthless piece of crap sustained some injuries. The cops showed up and, of all things, wanted to arrest me for inflicting harm on him. They didn't, but after it was all over I wasn't in a mood to be around anyone. I think I would've bitten through any cigar I tried to smoke.
> 
> I do regret missing you guys, and especially Brent. I'll make the next one, I promise.


JOe, we understand. What was the reason? When I first read your reply I thought maybe it was one of the darlings you have been hanging with. There will be more times with the boys. I just returned from my three city trip after Seattle. Hang in there brother. I was arrested in 98 for a drunk that got in my face and I only gave him a rather severe impact push to the chest and he fell on his face. They lost me in jail for three days with a bunch of murders and scumbags. I was pissed. The rookie that arested me was a little out of control himself. I will let you guys know when I will be up. I am thinking the first week of November, but I am not sure.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> The local gorilla try to meet up every month or so. There are also a few chimps that meet every week in their own herf society. PM me and I'll direct you their way!:cb


I will let you guys know when I will be up there again at the end of this coming week. One of my trips was turned off at the end of the month.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I will let you guys know when I will be up there again at the end of this coming week. One of my trips was turned off at the end of the month.


They are having the Oktoberfest at the Puyallup Fairgrounds this Friday thru Sunday.

No smoking inside, but, they do have tents outside too, with bands playing and lots of BEER!!!

http://www.oktoberfestnw.com/Home.html

I love German beer and the chicken dance:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> They are having the Oktoberfest at the Puyallup Fairgrounds this Friday thru Sunday.
> 
> No smoking inside, but, they do have tents outside too, with bands playing and lots of BEER!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds great, but I will be in San Antonio for the rest of the month and if I go anywhere is will be to New Jersey or El Paso.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Sounds great, but I will be in San Antonio for the rest of the month and if I go anywhere is will be to New Jersey or El Paso.


New Jersey......:r


----------

